# 2003 Kubota M6800



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Fellas, my husband is getting ready to look at this tractor with FEL, Bushog 2446QT, 2WD, open station, 600+ hours, with hay spear. One owner used for hay asking $17,500. Looking for an opinion on the price if it is fair. Any opinion on the tractor model?'

Thanks,
Hay Wife


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

weatherman said:


> Fellas, my husband is getting ready to look at this tractor with FEL, Bushog 2446QT, 2WD, open station, 600+ hours, with hay spear. One owner used for hay asking $17,500. Looking for an opinion on the price if it is fair. Any opinion on the tractor model?'
> 
> Thanks,
> Hay Wife


I have the newer version (m7040) with cab & 4wd. They are tough, reliable, inexpensive to own tractors. 
That sounds like a good price if it comes with the accessories you listed. Must have seen very little use. That's about a 10 yr old tractor. That's only ~60 hrs per year.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats about the right price here for the open station 2wd model. The 4wd cab models with loader are in the 28-33,000$ range.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

Price is competitive, not out of line one way or the other. The Bush Hog Loader is a reasonably good loader..I have a 2426QT. The only question I would have is; "What do you intend to do with the 6800???"... Move large round bales..OK. Want to do some loader/bucket work in less than ideal conditions?? be prepared to weight the back end down..2 wd tractors in this weight range don't work out too well in muddy conditions. I have a 7500 pound tractor with loader , 2wd, rear weights and ballast, including double ring chains. My 5800 pound 4wd loader tractor with no chains will go places the bigger one just can't.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

We just took a look and left undecided. The lady dropped price from $17,500 to $15,000. A dealer was offering $14,500. The hydraulic fluid was low and the tractor was difficult to go into reverse. No end caps were on the hoses. The owner passed 5 years ago and the tractor has been used very little by the son. The widow just wants it gone. Doubtful if they did any maintenance on it during the last 5 years. Should it be a worry that it has sat around for a while and now in this state.....is there concern about major repair or maintenance issues? The hours are low at 600 for a 2003.

We will use the front end loader to stack hay with a 10-bale accumulator rising to about 110". The ground should be dry or on gravel inside the barn. Good point about the weights in the back. Any more thoughts on this as a good deal or do you advise to walk away from it?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How much does accumulator weigh? Assuming 10 x 50lb bales= 500lbs. If accumulator weighs over 1,000 lbs, could be nearing upper end of capacity because accumulator sticks out pretty far. Load bales 110" high and flat, too? Might want to measure loader max height with curl function flat (accumulator level). Something tells me you might be near upper range of loader's capabilities.
Wouldn't be too worried about hyd fluid low unless you see significant leaks. At $15,000 its a real good deal, but not for you if it wont do what you want it to do.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I bought an M6800 a couple years ago with 2300 hrs. Cab, 4WD, Kubota loader w/bucket and spear. I paid $16,250. For chore work hauling 1500 lb bale to the pasture sucks. Very unstable. Too narrow and too short wheel base. On slopes is dangerous. Non-turbocharged engine has no lugging power. I do rake hay with it although i wish the hydraulics were a little faster. Works well around the farm for light work and fence building. I bought it because I thought it was a good price and would come in handy.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

In 2005, I purchased a new 4wd M6800 with cab & Kubota QT loader. Came with a bucket, I added a bale spear later. Use it to load 4x5 round bales (1,000 - 1,500 lbs depending on moisture) onto a trailer to go to auction. The loader is strong enough to lift 1,500 lb bales into a wrapper (at least 6 feet high).

My entire farm is on sloping land and as Bonfire said, stability can be a problem. Even though my M6800 has the cast iron disks on the rear wheels (adds 575 lbs), I never use the loader without my 8 foot rear grader blade mounted on the 3-point, which adds another 600 lbs about 6 feet behind the rear axle. Also, I never raise the load unless the tractor is going straight up or down the slope - never across the slope as it would tip for sure. If you're on level ground, this shouldn't be an issue.

As for the lack of lugging power, perhaps Bonfire's M6800 is a bit older and has the 2-valve (per cylinder) engine. The 3-valve engine is quite strong (I think). Not sure which engine is in the 2003 model. The engine data plate would say "E-TVCS" for Three Vortex Combustion System.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a M7040 4wd open cab bought new in '07. I don't have any trouble with the 5x5-6 rounds I put up, but I'm on level ground. I will for sure tho advise some heavy weight on the rear without 4wd, or you will NOT have much control with a load on the front.
If you are on any kind of slope, be very careful with a load on the front.
Other than that, I've had no serious trouble.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No power issues with my 7040, either. I have the non-turboed 3V engine and it doesnt seem to have any power issues at all.
I set my front wheels out as widely as possible and filled my rear rims with rim gaurd. Even with that, it still dont feel totally stable sideways on hills, but I'm not sure if other tractors wouldnt be worse, either. I mow some pretty steep slopes up/down zero issues. Tractor gets great traction with locking rear and limited slip front differentials.
I load 900-1,000lb bales 2 layers high with zero stability or power issues.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent feedback. I contacted several Kubota dealers to ask them about why I was having a problem trying to get the tractor in reverse. They could only give me hypotheticals which is understandable. After the gentleman passed away in 2005, the tractor was not regularly serviced or used. This may explain why the hydaulic/transmission fluid is critically low. I did not experience any problems operating the FEL but again it was not under load. Tomorrow I plan on contacting the dealer who sold the tractor, maybe he can shed some light.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When the Kubota hydraulic shuttle tranny is low on fluid, it will have a delayed response going into reverse. If it is very low on fluid, it won't work in reverse at all.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I finally got a hold of the dealer who sold the tractor. He said that it is a mechanical shuttle not hydraulic. So that is somewhat of a relief. Maybe a linkage problem for sitting a while. I'm also looking at a Massey Ferguson 4243 with FEL. I hear the Perkins diesel is virtually indestructible. The difference in price is about $6000. I realize the MF is a bit more tractor for the price but more weight lifting a 1200 lb. load 9 ft high.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mech shuttle = dry clutch, not the greatest on a loader but easy to change on an open station. The risk if it goes into fwd but not rev is the sychros on the reverse gear in the reverser are worn and the clutch is slightly dragging a bit.
The MF4243 comes with either wet clutch w reverser or dry clutch and shuttle. A 2 spd gear splitter button was optional, most have a 3 range, 4 speed main gearbox (12x12) some have an 8x8 box. I've never seen much rhyme or reason to how they were spec'ed and it makes a big difference in price. The 4200 and 4300's are are very mature platform and a good tractor when in good shape. The common problems I know of are some springs in the shifter for the 12x12 box break and jam but they don't require a tear down. The steep nose version has great visibility but clean clean clean the radiator. It is very close to the minimum size and I've seen several with bad engines from running with the rad plugged.

The weights of the two aren't really close, I'm guessing the MF weighs about 2000 lbs more without adding weight.



weatherman said:


> I finally got a hold of the dealer who sold the tractor. He said that it is a mechanical shuttle not hydraulic. So that is somewhat of a relief. Maybe a linkage problem for sitting a while. I'm also looking at a Massey Ferguson 4243 with FEL. I hear the Perkins diesel is virtually indestructible. The difference in price is about $6000. I realize the MF is a bit more tractor for the price but more weight lifting a 1200 lb. load 9 ft high.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

weatherman said:


> I finally got a hold of the dealer who sold the tractor. He said that it is a mechanical shuttle not hydraulic. So that is somewhat of a relief. Maybe a linkage problem for sitting a while. I'm also looking at a Massey Ferguson 4243 with FEL. I hear the Perkins diesel is virtually indestructible. The difference in price is about $6000. I realize the MF is a bit more tractor for the price but more weight lifting a 1200 lb. load 9 ft high.


Not as good of a deal then. I assumed hyd shuttle which is a more expensive version of the m6800. With the problems it has and questionable loading height/weight capability, if the dealer won't offer to fix problems at the lowest price he offered, you may want to look for another unit.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow for one last look. After speaking with the owner (private sale), another person test drove tractor and did not experience any problems going in reverse. The guy with the MF wants $20,500. He bought the tractor last year for $16,000, added a loader for $5,000 plus cost to put it on. He's trying to get his money back. Can't say I blame him but I think the price is several thousand too high, new loader or not. I like the MF but having hard time justifying spending $6000 more for what may work for less. This not normally my MO but money is tight these days.

I spoke with my Kubota dealer concerning the M6800 tractor. I had him price it out. Base price on tractor is $12,500 + FEL $3000 + low hours $2500 = $18,000.

Hay wife and I really appreciate all the excellent feedback.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I love my Kubota, but the M6800 with dry clutch and 2wd is no further ahead in my eyes than a 6000$ MF165 with a loader, or a 9000$ Ford 4630 or similar with a loader. There are a lot of good cheap utility tractors once you decide you don't need 4wd and most of them are heavier than the Kubota.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree. The hyd shuttle/reverser and 4wd make the tractor really shine.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Kubota is only for sale because of death. Guy liked it so much he kept it for life. Why is MF seller trying to recoup his losses? Buying a tractor adding a loader and selling a year later? Could be a lemon.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Made the deal Thursday and got the tractor home. Cleaned it up over the weekend. I must say I got a sweet deal. I will be dropping it off at my dealer to have him put rim guard in it. I'll take the spears off the hay spear to use the plate to mount the a Hoelscher hay fork when I find a used one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good for you, hope it works out for you, sounds like a good deal, as always when buying used, you never really know till you get to workin it! Congrats....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

weatherman said:


> Made the deal Thursday and got the tractor home. Cleaned it up over the weekend. I must say I got a sweet deal. I will be dropping it off at my dealer to have him put rim guard in it. I'll take the spears off the hay spear to use the plate to mount the a Hoelscher hay fork when I find a used one.


Great its gonna work for you, but hey consider that rim gaurd carefully. After 2 flats, I would never do it again. It's a smelly, sticky, foul mess and it DOES kill vegetation when it leaks out (mine did anyway-right on an estate owners lawn).
If I could do it again, I'd spring for cast rims or wheel weights. I'm really relieved my M-125 has cast rims.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

weatherman said:


> Made the deal Thursday and got the tractor home. Cleaned it up over the weekend. I must say I got a sweet deal. I will be dropping it off at my dealer to have him put rim guard in it. I'll take the spears off the hay spear to use the plate to mount the a Hoelscher hay fork when I find a used one.


Congratulations.
The tractor should last you many years.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Great its gonna work for you, but hey consider that rim gaurd carefully. After 2 flats, I would never do it again. It's a smelly, sticky, foul mess and it DOES kill vegetation when it leaks out (mine did anyway-right on an estate owners lawn).
> If I could do it again, I'd spring for cast rims or wheel weights. I'm really relieved my M-125 has cast rims.


That's good to know about the rim guard. Their website lead me down a different path.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

weatherman said:


> That's good to know about the rim guard. Their website lead me down a different path.


Also keep an eye on how much they put in. While more is better for weight, the filled mine up past the top of the rim which makes it a PIA/messy to reduce tire pressure.

In hind sight I should have looked harder for cast. Rim Guard is cheap weight though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In rim guards defense, it was really my best option. According to them it is safe, but when I lost a bunch on the ground, it killed the spot it leaked on. Only other reason I can think of is that the rim guard was so hot, it killed the grass.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> In rim guards defense, it was really my best option. According to them it is safe, but when I lost a bunch on the ground, it killed the spot it leaked on. Only other reason I can think of is that the rim guard was so hot, it killed the grass.


Thanks for the tip. It's it best not to use a tube?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use tubes in my tires. I think my dealer says it's best to do so. Better figger another $50+/tire if you dont got tubes.


----------

